# Nothing concerning Zager Guitars here?



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm very intrigued by the guitars and the guy behind them. Any one here play or own one? 

www.zagerguitars.com

From his FAQ:

*Why don't you sell more expensive guitars?*
After 50 years of playing and reworking some very high dollar guitars Denny realized that once you go past a certain price level most of what you're paying for is cosmetics. The playability levels on most $3000 guitars are generally no better then our $700 guitars. In many cases our $700 guitars outperform those models...this is what our customers tell us anyway.
To any real player playability and tone is what it’s all about, and if you read our testimonials, magazine reviews, and Ebay customer feedback you will see that our guitars match or better those expensive guitars for a fraction of the price.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

I've got a bridge for you to buy first and then I will say nothing about a guitar that has a adjustment made and the strings lowered and they only charge you an extra 400 - 600. ship


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

adcandour said:


> I'm very intrigued by the guitars and the guy behind them. Any one here play or own one?
> 
> www.zagerguitars.com
> 
> ...


Why do I get the impression that this particular FAQ was one he asked himself just for the advertising value.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Ship of fools said:


> I've got a bridge for you to buy first and then I will say nothing about a guitar that has a adjustment made and the strings lowered and they only charge you an extra 400 - 600. ship


So...you had one?


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

No But I did meet someone who did buy a Taylor Zager recently and to be honest it was a piece of crap the set up was way to low and you couldn't attack the strings very hard if you wanted a bit more volume. The whole Zager approach is to take a guitar and do a set up where they lower the action and often they will switch out mediums for lite strings but they take what was a say $500 guitar and then do the set up and charge folks and extra $400 - 600 more, so what are you paying the extra for when at most it should cost you say around $60- 100 maximum for all the same work.
Don't get me wrong I have no problem with him making a buck but its a bait and switch to me to say that they do this great work and turn a normal guitar into something special and while I have heard its great for older folks who's fingers are stiff and sore I just don't think they should have to pay a fortune. ship.......... so I wouldn't own one


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

They don't get much love on any of the acoustic guitar forums I used to frequent, for the reasons stated by Ship and fredy. Zager have identified a market, come up with a pitch and seem to be doing OK. Not my cup of tea, but to each their own.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Ship of fools said:


> No But I did meet someone who did buy a Taylor Zager recently and to be honest it was a piece of crap the set up was way to low and you couldn't attack the strings very hard if you wanted a bit more volume. The whole Zager approach is to take a guitar and do a set up where they lower the action and often they will switch out mediums for lite strings but they take what was a say $500 guitar and then do the set up and charge folks and extra $400 - 600 more, so what are you paying the extra for when at most it should cost you say around $60- 100 maximum for all the same work.
> Don't get me wrong I have no problem with him making a buck but its a bait and switch to me to say that they do this great work and turn a normal guitar into something special and while I have heard its great for older folks who's fingers are stiff and sore I just don't think they should have to pay a fortune. ship.......... so I wouldn't own one


Got it. This effectively beano'd my gas. They nearly had me, thanks.

- - - Updated - - -



ronmac said:


> They don't get much love on any of the acoustic guitar forums I used to frequent, for the reasons stated by Ship and fredy. Zager have identified a market, come up with a pitch and seem to be doing OK. Not my cup of tea, but to each their own.


Good to know, thanks.


----------



## Gary787 (Aug 27, 2011)

You should check out the AGF Acoustic Guitar Forum there's lots of hate there. You can also get great and endless string recommendations in any combination you could possibly think of.


----------

